# Tv3



## Cracker Jack

Quina és la pronunciació correcta de TV3?

te be tres

te be baixa tres

te ve (com la ve baixa anglesa) tres


Gràcies.


----------



## Dixie!

Els parlants diem "te be tres". El so de la v s'ha perdut en la major part de la zona catalanoparlant, però suposo que en els pocs llocs on encara es pronuncia diuen "te ve tres"...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo diria que al País Valencià i a les Illes ho diuen amb _v_. I tu no, Dixie!? Jo creia que els de les Terres de l'Ebre encara conservàveu aquest so!

Petons/Besets/Besades


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo diria que al País Valencià i a les Illes ho diuen amb _v_. I tu no, Dixie!? Jo creia que els de les Terres de l'Ebre encara conservàveu aquest so!
> 
> Petons/Besets/Besades



No, per aquí tampoc es diu


----------



## Tomby

Ara el tema está aclarat, però jo pensava que el nostre company volia saber si TV3 es pronunciava "tevetrés" o "te-ve baixa-trés" tal com, per exemple diem IPF "ipeefa" [ipeefe, segons els indrets] o DNI "deneí".
Si tinguerem que ser molt estrictes no deuriem dir "un amic s'ha comprat un BMW "beemeuve o beemeve", més be deuriem dir _un "be alta eme ve doble". _
Sento embolicar la troca.
Qué passeu un bon estiu!
TT.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies Dixie!, TPS i Tomb.


----------



## marea7

Aqui a Menorca diem _te ve tres. _=)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

marea7 said:


> Aqui a Menorca diem _te ve tres. _=)


 
M'ho imaginava 

Salutacions a sa teva illa!


----------



## Göthe

A casa meua (Alzira, València) sempre s'ha dit "tevetres" amb diferències entre b i v, però jo mai dic "b alta o b baixa".

Adéu!


----------

